# Looking for RhB MOW Crane add-on ?



## Merlin83 (Sep 23, 2011)

Hi, anyone know where I can find the add-on crane for the LGB MOW Tractor ? I found one a while back - really nice, swiss or german made add-on crane. I have searched and searched and cannot find it though. I have included a (small,small) picture of it - sorry.





Thank You,
Brett 




data:image/png;base64,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


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

I assume you mean this one: 
http://www.gbdb.info/details.php?image_id=3800 

It was originally a kit but it's very complex to assemble. 
FGB in Berlin has one assembled one left for sale if you're interested. 

Knut


----------



## Merlin83 (Sep 23, 2011)

Yes, I am interested in the fully assembled unit - what is the company to contact ?

Thank you for responding,
Brett


----------



## Merlin83 (Sep 23, 2011)

Oh I got it - Thank You !!


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Brett, the picture you posted is of my RhB diesel switcher with the crane kit on the back. The kit is originally made by Krick I believe, and was sold for use on the back of ships. I bought mine in kit form from Franks gartenbahn as Knut mentioned above. 

Keith


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Yes, Krick is the company but they no longer have stock and it doesn't sound as if they will make any more of these cranes. 

Here is a nice picture of the crane:


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Company is FGB: 

http://fgb-berlin.de/index.php?keyw...mid=41&option=com_virtuemart&page=shop.browse


----------

